# J’ai le son moins fort dans l’AirPod de gauche



## Draco1544 (28 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour j’ai un problème avec mon AirPod gauche : le son de ce dernier est largement moins fort que celui de droite. A quoi cela est-il dû ?


----------



## Oizo (28 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, j'ai eu ça aussi sur un des écouteurs, après quelques recherches j'ai su que c'était dû à de la poussière qui s'est accumulée à l'intérieur. J'ai donné un coup de bombe à air dépoussiérante dans les ouvertures et il a retrouvé sa puissance d'origine.


----------



## Draco1544 (28 Janvier 2019)

Oizo a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai eu ça aussi sur un des écouteurs, après quelques recherches j'ai su que c'était dû à de la poussière qui s'est accumulée à l'intérieur. J'ai donné un coup de bombe à air dépoussiérante dans les ouvertures et il a retrouvé sa puissance d'origine.



Merci c’est ce que je vais faire [emoji2]


----------



## hellarious (1 Février 2019)

Nettoie le avec le peroxide.


----------



## Michael003 (5 Février 2019)

J'ai rencontré le même soucis, mais obligé de le changer pour ma part


----------



## Draco1544 (5 Février 2019)

Michael003 a dit:


> J'ai rencontré le même soucis, mais obligé de le changer pour ma part



Ah c’est moins rassurant


----------



## Michael003 (7 Février 2019)

Essaye de le nettoyer déjà, dis nous si ça fonctionné


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Février 2019)

Sinon vérifiez dans les réglages accessibilité si le son n'est pas réglé plus fort d'un côté.


----------



## Youngkriss911 (29 Juin 2019)

Bonjour, je rencontre le problème ci-dessous: 
Après 10 minutes d'écoute disons ,l'oreillette de mon AirPods lâche (oui ils sont chargés tous les deux comme le boîtier) 
puis imaginons que dans la foulé j'écoute de la musique avec mon iPad ,même chose, ils fonctionnent au début, puis quelques minutes plus tard, l'écouteur gauche arrête brusquement 

Ce problème est dût a quoi s'il vous plaît ? Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anthony (1 Juillet 2019)

Youngkriss911 a dit:


> Bonjour, je rencontre le problème ci-dessous:
> Après 10 minutes d'écoute disons ,l'oreillette de mon AirPods lâche (oui ils sont chargés tous les deux comme le boîtier)
> puis imaginons que dans la foulé j'écoute de la musique avec mon iPad ,même chose, ils fonctionnent au début, puis quelques minutes plus tard, l'écouteur gauche arrête brusquement
> 
> Ce problème est dût a quoi s'il vous plaît ? Merci beaucoup



Je fusionne avec ce sujet.

Pour commencer, nettoyez les AirPods, et surtout les contacts au fond du boitier : https://www.watchgeneration.fr/audio/2017/08/comment-nettoyer-vos-airpods-7129 C'est très souvent un problème de faux contact dans le boitier, qui empêche une bonne recharge profonde d'un écouteur.


----------



## Youngkriss911 (1 Juillet 2019)

Anthony a dit:


> Je fusionne avec ce sujet.
> 
> Pour commencer, nettoyez les AirPods, et surtout les contacts au fond du boitier : https://www.watchgeneration.fr/audio/2017/08/comment-nettoyer-vos-airpods-7129 C'est très souvent un problème de faux contact dans le boitier, qui empêche une bonne recharge profonde d'un écouteur.



Mais comment ça peut être un problème de charge ? Car lors de mon problème ils sont chargés au max à chaque fois


----------



## Anthony (2 Juillet 2019)

Youngkriss911 a dit:


> Mais comment ça peut être un problème de charge ? Car lors de mon problème ils sont chargés au max à chaque fois



De charge _profonde_. Le « 100 % » affiché n'est pas un vrai « 100 % de charge », mais un arrondi. Et les quelques pourcents d'arrondis peuvent expliquer de grosses différences d'autonomie sur ces toutes petites batteries. Donc déjà vérifier ça, pour éliminer cette hypothèse. Et si ce n'est pas ça, c'est probablement un écouteur qui flanche, ce n'est malheureusement pas rare, et ça peut se changer en boutique.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Juillet 2019)

Draco1544 a dit:


> Bonjour j’ai un problème avec mon AirPod gauche : le son de ce dernier est largement moins fort que celui de droite. A quoi cela est-il dû ?



Alors attention au bouchon de cérumen (cire d'oreille), elle peut réduire considérablement l'écoute, ne surtout pas utiliser de coton tige, faites tiédir de l'eau et à l'aide d'une pipette, injecter dans l'oreille incriminée.
Bon je sors ->


----------



## subsole (5 Juillet 2019)

Tout est là


----------



## Draco1544 (10 Juillet 2019)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Alors attention au bouchon de cérumen (cire d'oreille), elle peut réduire considérablement l'écoute, ne surtout pas utiliser de coton tige, faites tiédir de l'eau et à l'aide d'une pipette, injecter dans l'oreille incriminée.
> Bon je sors ->



J’ai changer mais AirPods (j’ai prix les nouveaux) et le problème est réglé


----------



## Cloclo29 (10 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
J’ai lavée mes AirPods et pourtant le son du gauche est moyennement moins fort que le droit que faire ?
Merci


----------



## Draco1544 (8 Décembre 2019)

Cloclo29 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J’ai lavée mes AirPods et pourtant le son du gauche est moyennement moins fort que le droit que faire ?
> Merci



Les changer


----------



## Celia59400 (29 Décembre 2020)

Deleted member 1108206 a dit:


> Alors attention au bouchon de cérumen (cire d'oreille), elle peut réduire considérablement l'écoute, ne surtout pas utiliser de coton tige, faites tiédir de l'eau et à l'aide d'une pipette, injecter dans l'oreille incriminée.
> Bon je sors ->


 c’est un bon conseil aussi, mon beau fils à cause d’un bouchon d’oreille avait ce souci et le casque y était pour rien mdr


----------



## Oceane Guerrero (27 Février 2021)

Draco1544 a dit:


> Bonjour j’ai un problème avec mon AirPod gauche : le son de ce dernier est largement moins fort que celui de droite. A quoi cela est-il dû ?


bonjour j’ai exactement la même chose avec mes airpods que ce sois avec mon ancien ou mon nouvelle iphone que j’ai eu aujourd’hui, ce n’est pas le problème de mes airpods car quand je l’es connecte sur un autre téléphone le son est parfait donc je ne comprends pas


----------



## Lny.gl (11 Mai 2021)

Michael003 a dit:


> J'ai rencontré le même soucis, mais obligé de le changer pour ma part


Coucou comment à tu procéder au changement ? As tu re payer ?


----------



## Betulkaya22 (4 Juillet 2021)

Draco1544 a dit:


> Merci c’est ce que je vais faire [emoji2]


Ca a marcher ?


----------



## Sofianebjd12 (19 Septembre 2021)

Draco1544 a dit:


> Merci c’est ce que je vais faire [emoji2]


Salut est ce qu’à sa a marcher ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2021)

Sofianebjd12 a dit:


> Salut est ce qu’à sa a marcher ?


Plus de news de Draco1544 depuis Mai 2021


----------



## Powerdom (20 Septembre 2021)

Sofianebjd12 a dit:


> Salut est ce qu’à sa a marcher ?


Bonjour,
mais là quand même. 
Salut est-ce que ça a marché ?

On écrit sa quand on parle de SA voiture. Je sais c'est pas la réponse que tu attendais mais c'est mon dernier jour de congés, il ne fait pas beau et j'ai que (_ça ou sa_) à faire  Lequel est le bon à ton avis ?


----------

